# Teach For America



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

My roommate & I are both applying for this program (she had her phone interview today, but I'm not applying until a later round in the spring). She has better grades, but I have better life experience. I'll be interested to see if none, one or both of us gets in (although it might be awkward if only one of us does).

Does anyone have any experience with the application process or program itself? Know anybody who does? Any opinions about the program?


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I never applied, so I'm pretty thin on actual information, but I do have several friends who are doing Teach for America right now and *loving* it.

And they are quite the eclectic group of people. It's interesting to see who gets in and who doesn't; not always the people you would think - but definitely great people nonetheless.


----------



## Warrior_Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

what is _Teach For America_?


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

memyselfandinfp said:


> what is _Teach For America_?


Google was invented a long time ago... better late than never to learn!


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

> > what is Teach For America?
> 
> 
> Google was invented a long time ago... better late than never to learn!


There's also Wikipedia....the repository of all knowledge and truths.....

Ahh, the 21st century....


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I prefer the democratic route of "Yahoo! Answers" personally.


----------



## Warrior_Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

avalanche183 said:


> Google was invented a long time ago... better late than never to learn!


No shit sherlock!


----------

